# Need Help Identifying this Steering Wheel



## livinlife (28 d ago)

I am trying to identify this Pontiac steering wheel. It is made of plastic with a part # 9749827 molded into the hub. I piece vinyl horn bar with stitching in the middle. I was thinking 71-2 A body but could it be B body? Any help would be appreciated. livinlife


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not sure about 71 but was used as the standard wheel for the 72-73 GTO


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

O52 said:


> Not sure about 71 but was used as the standard wheel for the 72-73 GTO


As usual @O52 is on it! Per Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide p 496 (Zazarine and Roberts) the 1971 standard wheel was the "custom cushion three-spoke" changing in 1972 to the deluxe two-spoke.


----------

